# Chinese donor eggs



## mlky33 (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi does anyone have experience of looking for Chinese or Chinese Caucasian mixed donor eggs. My clinic in London can't help and neither can IVI Spain. And don't fancy paying Atrui and waiting for years. Thanks


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Mlky 

I can't help specifically but there was an old thread with ladies in a similar situation

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=339918.0

You could post on the thread & they may get a notification & answer you, or you could message directly.

Good luck
Bundles x


----------



## Tinseltown (Jan 8, 2016)

Try IVF Spain. Apparently, they do have Asian donors, but might not be Chinese.


----------

